# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Эксперты Cisco создали утилиту, извлекающую конфигурацию Locky

## olejah

Исследователи из компании Cisco создали новый инструмент, позволяющий пользователям извлекать конфигурацию вымогателей Locky.

Утилита с открытым исходным кодом LockyDump поставляется с поддержкой всех известных вариантов Locky (те, которые используют расширения .locky, .zepto и .odin). С помощью этого инструмента исследователи могут запустить образцы Locky в виртуализованных средах и сбросить его параметры конфигурации, в том числе AffilID.

Впервые обнаруженный в феврале, Locky стал одним из самых активных вымогателей, в основном, благодаря тому, что постоянно менял типы вредоносных вложений в письмах. Злоумышленники, распространяющие этого вредоноса использовали в качестве вложений документы Office с вредоносными макросами, JavaScript, Windows Script Files (WSF) и даже библиотеки DLL.

Утилита LockyDump также может извлечь URL-путь, используемый для отправки запросов на сервер командного центра, жестко закодированные IP-адреса командного центра и ключ RSA, используемый для шифрования.

«Информация, которую можно получить с помощью нашей утилиты позволяет отследить интересные тенденции в развитии этого вымогателя. Например, предпочитаемые способы распространения и тому подобное» - объясняют эксперты Talos.

Поскольку Locky распространяется как в виде исполняемого файла, так и в виде DLL-библиотеки, LockyDump использует два отдельных методов анализа. Для успешного извлечения конфигурации, вредоносная программа должна быть запущена, объясняют эксперты.

Исследователи Cisco настоятельно рекомендуют использовать виртуальную среду при работе с Locky и LockyDump. Экстрактор, который доступен через GitHub, выполняется с помощью командной строки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

